# هنا كل ترانيم ابونا موسي حتي الترانيم الفردية ودي هدية من قدسه شخصيا



## marmora jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمة

ابونا موسي بعت كل ترانيمه هدية علي الجروب بتاع قدسه اللي عيل الفيس بوك

بس للاسف مش فيه الشريط الجديد توبني

وابونا موسي طبعا غني عن التعريف

ربنا يديم كهنوته ويمتعنا اكتر بترانيمه

الترانيم اهي ​

أحبك لأنك أحببت أولاً
http://www.4shared.com/file/37989575/49454e38/___.html


انا مش وحيد
http://www.4shared.com/audio/xHLKQ-eQ/___online.htm

بفضل نعمتك
http://www.4shared.com/audio/LfRRaSM_/__online.htm

قد فداني بالصليب
http://www.4shared.com/audio/eEbeH18x/___online.htm

محلي السجود
http://www.4shared.com/audio/Se_E5GZn/__online.htm

نعلي مجدك
http://www.4shared.com/audio/6uaSj12r/__online.htm

يا عيون الرب
http://www.4shared.com/audio/uAbRvL2u/___online.htm

قادر اسبح
http://www.4shared.com/audio/BlIwOAHP/2ader_asabe7.htm

عمري ما دوقت
http://www.4shared.com/audio/e8RWb53p/3omry_ma_dot.htm

ادنو اليك
http://www.4shared.com/audio/n-8Ko9et/adno_elayk.htm

بره بيتي
http://www.4shared.com/audio/eYLrylG1/barra_baity.htm

جيت لك
http://www.4shared.com/audio/FsUaD57w/gait_lak.htm

هللويا انا غالي
http://www.4shared.com/audio/ReFbOfS...a_ana_3aly.htm

هنسي الماضي
http://www.4shared.com/audio/Zi5wfCXa/hansa_elmady.htm

لما بكيت من جرح في قلبي
http://www.4shared.com/audio/Ka_vFnr...t_men_gar7.htm

لست احتاج سواك
http://www.4shared.com/audio/KKN9Ll7...ago_sewaka.htm

ما عندي شئ
http://www.4shared.com/audio/eX8cWCS...andy_shai2.htm

يا ضامن حلمي
http://www.4shared.com/audio/dJenPc_...amen_7elmy.htm

ألبوم بيحبنى
========

أيوة بحبه
ارحمنى
ده حبك
تندة على
متشغلش بالك
فاكرك
اتاخرت عليك
انا ساعة
وسط النهار

اللينك

http://www.4shared.com/file/zmDjKuse/___online.htm

ألبوم يسوع بيحبك
=============

ابدا ابدا
قولي ليه
علشان ايدك
دورت كتير عليك
هنسي الماضي
la7n kat3an enkata3
من بعد ربي
سلاسل الخطية
وراجع ليك يا يسوع
يا هنايا لما

اللينك

http://www.4shared.com/file/tqSRbn_p/__________.htm


ألبوم يا أبنى حبيبى
===========

انا ليه سايب
http://www.4shared.com/file/38059345...aih_sayeb.html


جوه كل قلب
http://www.4shared.com/audio/HpMFMQdP/Goa_Kol_Alb.htm

كم يحلو لي
http://www.4shared.com/audio/7GSGi4J...yahloo_lee.htm

كل حياتي
http://www.4shared.com/audio/_H4sfFWW/Kol_Haiaty.htm

احبك

http://www.4shared.com/audio/DwX1pnzt/Oheboka.htm

يا صاحب الحنان
http://www.4shared.com/file/38062656...b_elhanan.html


يا ابني حبيبي
http://www.4shared.com/audio/rGW3gjj...a_habibi__.htm

البوم توبني

1.كان لى ناس"ربنا موجود"
2.اللى بيقدر
3.ياللى فاكرنى
4.كنت فى بيت ابويا
5.بتجرح وتعصب
6.أنا اللى عارف اعمالك
7.ربنا طول عمرك
8.أنا حين افكر فى الامس
9.مش هنزل عيننا
10.رحت الكنيسة

اللينك

http://www.4shared.com/file/Y2cPlVVU/____.htm​ يارب اكون قدرت افيدكم ولو بحاجة بسيطة

صلولي كتير .

:smi420:

غيرت اللينكات المنتهية ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رااااااائع يا مرموره 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الترانيم ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​​​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود اكثر من رااااااائع يا مرموره ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميرررررسى على الترانيم ​
> ...


 

ميرسي لتشجيع حضرتك ليا يا فندم

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ENG BESHOY (15 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي خالص خالص خالص علي الترانيم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *مرسي كتير​*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## marmora jesus (18 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


 
ميرسي لمرورك يا باشا

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## المناهري3 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي علـــــى ترانيم ابونا موسى


----------



## marmora jesus (27 سبتمبر 2009)

المناهري3 قال:


> ميرسي علـــــى ترانيم ابونا موسى


 

*ميرسي لمرورك المناهري*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*​


----------



## mh_2781998 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (28 سبتمبر 2009)

mh_2781998 قال:


> ميرررررسى على الترانيم
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

*ميرسي لمرورك جدا*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## christ kid (30 سبتمبر 2009)

shokraaaaaaaan gedn 3la lmaghod lkbiiiiiiiiiiiir​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أكتوبر 2009)

christ kid قال:


> shokraaaaaaaan gedn 3la lmaghod lkbiiiiiiiiiiiir​


 
*ميرسي لمرورك كريست*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## ميزوا (15 أكتوبر 2009)

قدس ابونا موسى من الاصوات اللى بحب اسمعها جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتة وخدمتة


----------



## marmora jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

ميزوا قال:


> قدس ابونا موسى من الاصوات اللى بحب اسمعها جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتة وخدمتة


 
*امين يارب*

*ميرسي لمرورك ميزوا*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## beroattia (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم الجميله دى-ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## brbr (27 نوفمبر 2009)

:dمرسي جدا علي المجهود الرائع ده]:d


----------



## bant el mase7 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااا على الترانيم الروعة وصوت ابونا موسى المعزى جدا الرب يباركك
وفى انتظار الشريط الجديد لابونا موسى


----------



## ظاظا7643 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد مكتبة ترانيم رائعة ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ... الف شكر


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا للمجهود الجميل

الرب يباركك​


----------



## bant el mase7 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى جدا على روائع ابونا موسى الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك اعمالك ويجازيك عنى كل حير وسلام


----------



## rorahema (6 ديسمبر 2009)

_ان مبسوطه قوي اني اشتركت معاكم يا رب خدمتكم تدوم علطول وربنا يعوض تعبكم _


----------



## george m (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اكثر من رائع و ربنا يبارككم


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

beroattia قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم الجميله دى-ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


 

ميرسي لمرورك بيرو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 فبراير 2010)

brbr قال:


> :dمرسي جدا علي المجهود الرائع ده]:d


 

ميرسي لمرورك جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 فبراير 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااا على الترانيم الروعة وصوت ابونا موسى المعزى جدا الرب يباركك
> وفى انتظار الشريط الجديد لابونا موسى


 


انا بموت فيه ابونا موسي
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## tena.barbie (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا جدا على الترانيم الرائعة

أنا من أشد المعجبين بصوت أبونا موسى

الرب يبارك خدمتك ,سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## temooo (13 مارس 2010)

جااااااااااااااااااااااامد يامارمورا


----------



## marmora jesus (25 مارس 2010)

ظاظا7643 قال:


> بجد مكتبة ترانيم رائعة ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ... الف شكر


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا للمجهود الجميل​
> 
> 
> الرب يباركك​


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مجهود راااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 ديسمبر 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> ميرسى جدا على روائع ابونا موسى الرب يبارك حياتك


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يوليو 2011)

بجد متشكرة خالص على مجهودك انا كنت بدور على ترانيم ابونا موسى و لقيتها هنا متجمعة بطريقة تحفة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمري


----------



## ماجد الفنان (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً لمجهودك يا MARMORA لمجهودك وربنا يعوضك
ملحوظه: اللينك بتاع شريط بيحبنى مش شغال !!


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*مجهود رائع ..... ربنا يبارك عمرك*


----------

